# Needing website or app for past wind or hail damage history



## Ezeksroofing (Sep 5, 2017)

goodafter noon! so i currently have a client whom obviously has wind and hail damage. the home owner has insurance, this will be a insurance claim in the near future. location is in dallas tx, 75241 area code. 

Question: where can i locate a list of severe weather (hail, wind , tornado) reports for this specific area code (75241) so that we may determine the exact date of loss? 


im new to this forum, and i tried posting it to the correct area. Thanks for the future help guys!


----------



## ATLCE (Oct 13, 2017)

You've got two options,

Use Hail Recon, which is expensive.

Or

When the insurance company asks for the date of loss, tell them that its hard to say exactly when the damage originally occurred, but that you have a date of discovery.

Its the insurance company's job to work out whether or not the claim falls into the effective purview of the policy.


----------



## Rooferbarbi (Oct 25, 2017)

You can also search NOAA for free but navigating their site is like reading stereo instructions. Or you can try www.weatherguidance.com which is one I personally use. Also, google search the town name, plus ?hail storm? and the year might pull up some recent activity. Good luck!


----------



## Rooferbarbi (Oct 25, 2017)

I searched that zip code but the mobile site doesn?t work that well, here are some dates I found to narrow your search...


----------

